# Cuts and Scrapes - how do you treat?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Been running in the woods a lot, hard packed dirt, snow and ice, but Bryce just loves it. runs and jumps around the whole the whole time, absolutely loves it. However we have noticed some blood from the many cuts and scrapes he gets while out playing. Generally they are located on the tops and in between his toes as well as up on his legs. Could be from the thorns, shrubs, ice you name it. It doesn't bother him at all, he probably doesn't even know they are there. 

But wondering, what could we do to help treat these? I know they have a Musher's Secret that could go on the bottom of his feet to help prevent them, but does this work? what should we do if the cuts still persist? my wife wants to treat with neosporin and some warm water. thanks


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just purchased Tuf-foot and waiting for it to arrive. I will be heading back out into the Arizona desert next month for 10 days and last year the rock and sand took their toil on the dogs feet. Hope they can run more this year. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.ca/2013/01/boondocking-with-vizslas.html

Had to lay them up after a couple days because of their poor battered feet.

Also have liquid bandage and a wrap that has bitter apple taste so the dogs don't lick or eat at it.

Tuf-Foot - 8 oz 
by Tuf-Foot 
$15.50 
Sold by Etailz and Fulfilled by Amazon. 

•The only preparation made exclusively for the foot.
•It is guaranteed to toughen soft, cracked, sore and tender feet.
•Helps protect feet against bruises and soreness.
•Apply daily until feet are in good condition, then twice a week.


Trophy EMT Gel Colagen Wound Dressing for Pets, 1-Ounce 
by Trophy 
Price: $14.54 
•Reduces bleeding
•Reduces pain
•Soothes and deodorizes
•Can be used on both large and small animals
•Safe, non-toxic and non-sensitizing



PetFlex No Chew - 2" 
by PetFlex 
$5.79

•Bitter taste to prevent chewing.
•Special no chew print.
•Easy tear, no scissors needed.
•Sweat and water resistant

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Libertysmom (Jul 6, 2015)

So glad I came upon this post. We take our dog to the river a lot. Yesterday we could not keep her out of the water. She's crazy for water. However, today, I noticed blood in her kennel and I checked her feet and sure enough she has a deep cut in one of her pads. I guess she will be getting them often so I better buy some of the things suggested. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like Musher's Secret for something's. 
If my dogs are going to be in the water a lot, along with running the trails, I like it. It supposed to be good also as sort of heat barrier, but Ive never tried it that way. It the surface is to hot for my feet, I don't run my dogs on it. 
Tuf-foot used to get the dogs feet in condition BEFORE you start running them in rocky areas can keep the going for days longer. 
EMT gel and, and Vetericyn are always good to have in your first aid kits, just because you never know what may arise.

Lewis boots are about the cheapest ones on the market, but don't be fooled by the price. Many birddoggers have counted on them for years. Just make sure you boot the dog correctly. 

You know a bird dog has been having fun, when he comes back covered in scratches, and looking a little worse for wear.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fr - V4 you use any topical ointment - check with your Vet - if the pup can lick it - they will !!!!!!! my pups HUNT = they do get beaten UP - they LOVE it - I treat it - fact of LIFE in the FIELD !!!!!!!!!!


----------

